# So what happened to all those threads stating there was no match racing in AC34?



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Just wondering.

And for those how say foiling is utterly unaffordable, foils on Lasers:


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We have a foiling Moth on our bay pretty regularly.. neat to watch. Go to the 3 minute mark on the vid below...






Yes, the AC action has been pretty good lately, esp the "blink and you'll miss it" start sequence  and when they've been in touch on the beats.


----------

